# Reloading for kahr pm45



## DENNIS B (Mar 15, 2009)

Has any one had any luck shooting reload in their PM45 , I have had no luck with my reloads even thou they fire with out problems in my kimber.. If any one has any ideas I would be gratefull ..Dennis B


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

You don't give much information, but I'll take a stab at it.

Have you found a factory load that works well in it? If so, have you tried making a round that is the same OAL, and with a similar bullet shape and weight?

Are you using a crimp that will allow the cartridge to headspace properly? For example, sometimes the Lee Factory crimp die, if adjusted for a hard crimp, will squeeze the mouth of the cartridge case into some bullets (especially unjacketed lead), and thereby allowing the cartridge to go too far into the chamber.

Do you take the barrel out of your Kahr, and check to make sure it chambers, when you are setting up your dies? If not, this the time to solve possible feed problems, i.e. before you load up fifty that wont headspace.

The few problems I have had with hand loads on auto-loaders have been related to the above. Of course, some of the Kahr pistols are finicky until well broken in, and the PM-45's have had more of this type problems than most of the other Kahr guns, so you may have a variety of problems to solve.

If you could be a little less vague, someone might have something helpful for you.


----------



## brent375hh (May 24, 2009)

I am surprised you did not get 10 responses of "I read my manual and Kahr does not recommend reloads".

Tell us why you did not have good luck and we can pipoint why you are not, and get you on the right track.


----------

